# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  CD 85 نسخة ويندوز xp بروابط مباشرة من سرفر البوابة - اخر تحديث 20/8/2015

## البوب شريف

السلام عليكم   
مجموعة نسخ ويندوز XP المعدلة والاساسية متنوعة الاصدارات لمن يريدها  
وهذا السريال يعمل على جميع نسخ ويندوز XP باذن الله
 bt83t - drhw8 - qchmh - 9f24f - hd6yj  
ومن لديه نسخ مميزة ويرغب برفعها الى سرفر البوابة يرسل لي الرابط برسالة خاصة او هنا بالموضوع لأقوم بتحميلها ورفعها الى السرفر  
صورة النسخ الموجودة على السرفر 85 نسخة ويندوز واحدة منهم فقط WIN 7 AIO       
 اخر تحديث بتاريخ *20/08/2015*   * الويندوز الاسلامى الجديد (Windows Xp El Shaarawy (V3
Ghost Windows XP SP3 Luxury 2015 32bit
لمحبي النسخ القوست ومحلات الصيانة Ghost Windows 7 Xp Delta Team شاملة التعريفات
مرة ثانية مع روائع القوست المصري Ghost Windows Xp7 Genius Edition شاملة التعريفات
اسطوانة xp جوست 2015 بالتعريفات والبرامج الحديثه  Ghost Windows XP3 Autumn's Memories
BIG HERO 6 2015
Original v5 Arabic
Windows Agfa Sp3 2012
ISLAMICFILES.NET.XP.New.Age.SP3.2013
Wolf3.0Beta2C-D
Windows.Doble.Vx.Speed.V2-MrGamer
SNIPER XP
MSH ELmotamayz The final version
Windows XP Professional SP3 x86 - Black Edition 2015.4.19
نظام الطوارئ العربي Emergency System Arabic*
Blanco Xp
Windows AnGeL V.3.0
Windows XP SP3 OZZIE XP MCE
Alternative.Xp.Apr.2010.By.Dr.MiDo
Win.7.XP.Elgende
Windows.Xp.Nasa.Sp3.2010.iso
Windows.XP.Almodaris.2012.v2.0.SATA.Driver
windows xp Fire 2011
Win7.AIO_GRMCULFRER_Eery.bmpmp_EN
 en_win_xp_pro_x64_with_sp2_vl_X13-41611
XPLITEX64-damasgate.com.iso
Windows Xp Genral V_1.0  
 الروابط مباشرة من سرفر البوابة    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
ISLAMICFILES.NET.XP.New.Age.SP3.2013 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Windows Doble Vx Speed V2-MrGamer الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Wolf3 0Beta2C-D الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Windows XP Professional SP3 x86 - Black Edition 2015.4.19.iso الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Blanco Xp الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Windows AnGeL V.3.0 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Alternative.Xp.Apr.2010.By.Dr.MiDo الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Windows XP SP3 OZZIE XP MCE الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Al Mohtaref الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ana-muslem الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ana-muslem-e الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
AWESOME.XP الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
CZM.XP.2013.01 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Dream.Vista.1 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Dream.Vista.2 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
EGYROZ.2011.Thats.Me الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
El.Masry.2013.AhMeD00FaWzY الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
en.win.xp.sp3.updata.and.sata.2013 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
en_win_xp_pro_x64_with_sp2_vl_X13-41611 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
en_windows_xp_professional_with_service_pack_3_x86_cd_vl_x14-73974-SamehGoda الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Fannan.NewLook.6.Fin الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Ghost.XPv4.3 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
hitecxp.2012.final الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Light.moon.Ghost.XP الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
LIVE.XP.SUPER.1 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MA.KI.Version.1.0 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MICRO.XP.02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Microsoft.WindowsXP.Pro.Sp3.12in1.OEM الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
NOUR.AHMED.9 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Orient.xp الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Pharaonic.XP الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Poka.TiNy.Xp.2013.Final الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SiCoMiNiXP.V.2 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SiCoXP.3.En الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SiCoXPSP3.Ar.v.3.0 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Speeder.2 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Storm.XP.SE الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
tiny.ar.en7 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
tiny.en7 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Trust الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Vista.Ultimate.SP2.Light.Edition الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
VnLinks.Org.Win7.x32.SP1.lite الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Vortex.9X.ME.98 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Vortex.Vista.Third.3G.RED.2009 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
VRMHVOL.AR الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Wesmosis.2.5 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WesmosisV2 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Win.8.1Pro6.3.build.9374 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Win.Wainakh.Elita.Xp.Sp3.x86.2013.Final.teko الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Win.Xp.Dream.Full.SP3.2012 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Win.XP.Pro.SP3.Black.Edition.2013.4.16 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Win.xp.sp3.en.ar.updata.sata.2013 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WIN7X.CD.2012 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Windows.crystal.XPv4 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WINDOWS.FOUDA.XP الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Windows.MZM.2011 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Windows.XP.Blue.Style الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Windows.XP.light الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WinLite.ar الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WinLite.en الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Win-XpSp3-ar_Final-DG الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
XP.Pro.SP3.April.2013.EN الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
XP.Pro.SP3.GoldCobra الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Xp.Sp3.Ultimate.Royal.2010 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
xp2008 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
xp2008e الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
PLITEX64-damasgate.com الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
XRAY.MaN.2013 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
WIN 7 AIO الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
windows xp Fire 2011 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Windows.XP.Almodaris.2012.v2.0.SATA.Drivers.By.HeRoKaNe الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Windows.Xp.Nasa.Sp3.2010 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Win.7.XP.Elgende الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## البوب شريف

_ اخوانى نظرا لكثرة  الطلب على نسخ اكس بى بالحزمه الثالثه وللشركات بتفعيل اويم اى نسخ اصليه  خام قمت باعادة رفعها وبرابط واحد لكل اسطوانه وعلى عدة روابط ارجو ان  تستفيدوا منها ودعواتكم وهذه الهاشات لكل اسطوانه على حده    Acer
ASUS
Benq
DELL
Founder
Fujitsu
Haier
Hedy
HP
Legend
Lenvo
NEC & Packard bell
Samsung
Sony
Toshiba  النسخ عبارة عن  windows xp SP3 MSDNAA 32 Bit    
الهاشات للنسخ المرفوعه من جهازى 
Acer 
CRC32: 00D06EA2
MD5: 4990701C64DCC236A067011E9F34AEDF
SHA-1: 6CC544E18BB901825E86B5C32DC3146AC745E6A4 
==============
ASUS 
CRC32: DD97BB6D
MD5: 84BC13F10AAED801844C38A0A13B7153
SHA-1: 92F9859FB1FF9D8660F62F8142CA4C91E85417FA 
===============  
Benq 
CRC32: 277BEFCE
MD5: 2080BFFFAB7B41E0E8B19052D2B3672C
SHA-1: 2E9D27E76FF6E9691E1A56CE529D2DE6C055B53E 
=================  
DELL 
CRC32: A99BD4BC
MD5: 0D12B7C5D6314A3D4712D9A974DC982A
SHA-1: CFADE3FF6AB049235B79DC128D4C18ECA1BA6CAB 
===============  
Founder 
CRC32: E7DD79B8
MD5: 7262C40E4F0B15715311B065E2E84C1A
SHA-1: EB9D1812D7D0FDE91259370FBF685D8550BE4272 
===============  
Fujitsu 
CRC32: 431DB5C1
MD5: A7DD75033E7BD72647FD5953881B425F
SHA-1: DB56002258E49C64A352423980F73C4B12E0FE87 
==================  
Haier 
CRC32: 016A6E3E
MD5: 8782DB86DFF5DBF90D21E9B9CAB5988E
SHA-1: 7A26F2B93AF7501B93BEDCCAE97F7CB230FF022F 
===============  
Hedy 
CRC32: 7A957556
MD5: 834E63AFE50D04F8F64BBDD3CD3ACA5C
SHA-1: F029ADD5FA8F237AD3DB003F59C9CEEB0186EC71 
================  
HP 
CRC32: A728E05D
MD5: D376303EBB2591ECF15AED8A45306DC2
SHA-1: 6BD04B6902A4445FAF7E5F8A2FE9824B7BEB5F1E 
===============  
Legend 
CRC32: 4044012C
MD5: CAE73D2654452317C5AD042861ECA241
SHA-1: BC02FDA8FE522567F06053FD08F6A4BB54144148 
===============  
Lenovo 
CRC32: 1047E7E0
MD5: 8F95442190A6FF6C42771E23B102D5A7
SHA-1: EFF02F0549FDB1CB854EBFB40E53C2626349B0E8 
================  
NEC & Packard bell 
CRC32: 2C191434
MD5: D276483ED50A68A446759B8FE7FF0D5B
SHA-1: 91D7EB09148D77E45807A0FA5474491BA7A9458C 
================  
Samsung 
CRC32: DD32E56B
MD5: 2856B3C1C5D0E92262098807AFC0BA16
SHA-1: 2FED9F7CEE2F6C99419A57084F4B8DA8233F9D40 
=================  
Sony 
CRC32: F4E627A0
MD5: 2370B2E634832ADF1FC025D1C798AC92
SHA-1: 2BAEAB07C3988F535504A0842C31B2B1A238F7A3 
===================  
Toshiba 
CRC32: E9C231A1
MD5: 638BEDABADE8858154EE319DDDC26F8B
SHA-1: DD64B7D8B0FF8641A4317930920C9D0D71DB1A03 
=================== الان جاء دور التحميل لكل نسخه على حده     Acer
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         ASUS
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         Benq
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        DELL
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Founder
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Fujitsu
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Haier
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Hedy
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         HP&compaq
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Legend
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Lenovo
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        NEC _ 
باك بيل   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          Samsung
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         Sony
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         Toshiba
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _

----------


## البوب شريف

_اخوانى موضوعنا مهم  جدا وهو ملف تعريب ويندوز اكس بى من مايكروسوفت لتعريب كل نسخ الاكس بى  ماعدا النسخ الاوربيه والتى تحمل الرمزN ولان كل الروابط حذفت وللفائده  قدرفعت الملف على عدة روابط وللفائده وسيتم وضع الصور لاحقا ارجو ان  تستفيدوا منه حجم الملف حوالى100ميقا   . 
arbi_language  رابط مباشر من سرفر البوابة للاعضاء فقط   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
.    صور من جهازى لتعريب الاكس بى 
تعريب اكس بى                                         _

----------


## البوب شريف

_تسطيب على جهاز ايسوس                                                                    _

----------


## speed_scorpion

اجمل موضوع في الدنيا تسلم ي باشا

----------


## شعبان86

تسلم ي باشا

----------


## MustafaElmasry

شكرا أخى بارك الله فيك

----------


## HANCOCK

ما شاء الله موضوع مهم جدا

----------

